# 95 XE pickup manual 4-cylndr has power, won't even turnover



## zra64 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm Zach, and I'm brand new here. I come here because I've got a 1995 4 cylinder Nissan XE pickup (manual trans) that just up and quit starting on me today while I was leaving the grocery store with a bunch of frozen meat.

I managed to find a hill just down short ways away from a parking spot and pushed the thing over to it and got it running that way which got me home, but now I am trying to figure out what's wrong with this thing as I am not flush with cash and trying to avoid paying out big for something that I would imagine might be a fairly simply fix.

Here's the scenario:

Last night, I went to start my truck. I turned the ignition and pushed in the clutch like I normally would, but the thing didn't so much as turn over. I fiddled with the steering wheel a little bit hoping to jar something back into functioning and about 10 seconds later I tried to start it again and it turned over, just as strong as always and started up fine.

Today, the same scenario happened. Started it up at work, left to go to the grocery store, and when I came out of the store it would power up all the internal systems at full strength but simply would not turn over. You know the rest of the story already, but my question is this:

Has anybody on here encountered this problem? Could this be an ignition switch or starter solenoid?

Any help would be hugely appreciated.

:woowoo:


----------



## stardogg 0309 (Jan 13, 2009)

i would just about guarantee it is your solenoid on ya starter. i had similar problem some time ago with exact symptons. let me know how you make out GO NISSAN HARDBODY!!!!


----------



## zra64 (Mar 18, 2009)

stardogg 0309 said:


> i would just about guarantee it is your solenoid on ya starter. i had similar problem some time ago with exact symptons. let me know how you make out GO NISSAN HARDBODY!!!!


hey, thanks for taking the time to answer. I work with some pretty automotive-oriented people but none who've worked on a nissan pickup. Can you tell me where in the truck the starter solenoid is? Or by some random miracle do you have a photo?

thanks again,

Zach


----------



## Takenover (Dec 13, 2008)

zra64 said:


> hey, thanks for taking the time to answer. I work with some pretty automotive-oriented people but none who've worked on a nissan pickup. Can you tell me where in the truck the starter solenoid is? Or by some random miracle do you have a photo?
> 
> thanks again,
> 
> Zach


Change the starter. Go with the ac-delco from nappa, unless you want to change it out every 6 months.
Solenoid is attached to the starter.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

I have some stupid questions....You say it doesn't turn over...Does the start click at all? Does it engage?

It could be something as silly as the clutch switch....There's a little switch that engages when you have the clutch fully depressed to make sure you don't start it in gear.  I've seen a few situations where those burn out.


----------



## zra64 (Mar 18, 2009)

cjserio said:


> I have some stupid questions....You say it doesn't turn over...Does the start click at all? Does it engage?
> 
> It could be something as silly as the clutch switch....There's a little switch that engages when you have the clutch fully depressed to make sure you don't start it in gear.  I've seen a few situations where those burn out.


I gave it some more thought and realized that for a while now, it would occasionally not turn over and make a quiet "wheeeeeeeeeeeeee" sound when I would turn the key to start it. Usually I could just let the clutch out and back in again and turn the key and it would start right up.

However, recently it has not made so much as a peep, except for the interior electronics turning on. When I turn the key, I get absolutely nothing.

I just bought a starter so hopefully it's that and not something else...

Speaking of, does anybody know where the heck the starters are located in these things?

:wtf:


----------



## zra64 (Mar 18, 2009)

check that. found the starter. talk about inconvenient placement! now if i can just get this GD top bolt off I will stop cursing this truck.


----------



## zra64 (Mar 18, 2009)

Takenover said:


> Change the starter. Go with the ac-delco from nappa, unless you want to change it out every 6 months.
> Solenoid is attached to the starter.


I changed the starter and it works now. It makes a very unsettling sound when I start it, so I still need to have a mechanic check out the work I did... But at least it starts now so that was definitely the problem. Thanks everybody!

Also, let me just recommend that if you have the money and you need a new starter in one of these pickups, PAY SOMEONE TO CHANGE THE STARTER FOR YOU. It looks like this was the original starter and although it only had two bolts and three wires connected to it, removing the original was a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## Takenover (Dec 13, 2008)

zra64 said:


> I changed the starter and it works now. It makes a very unsettling sound when I start it, so I still need to have a mechanic check out the work I did... But at least it starts now so that was definitely the problem. Thanks everybody!
> 
> Also, let me just recommend that if you have the money and you need a new starter in one of these pickups, PAY SOMEONE TO CHANGE THE STARTER FOR YOU. It looks like this was the original starter and although it only had two bolts and three wires connected to it, removing the original was a huge pain in the ass.


It might make a strange noise until the gears on the starter wear to the flywheel.
Make sure the bolts, and the connections are tight, and no need for someone to look at it.


----------



## zra64 (Mar 18, 2009)

Takenover said:


> It might make a strange noise until the gears on the starter wear to the flywheel.
> Make sure the bolts, and the connections are tight, and no need for someone to look at it.


That's what it sounded like to me: some gears not quite jiving with each other resulting in a fairly loud "whiiiir" at turnover. It also seemed like it might be struggling just a little bit compared to the previous starter which just turned right over. I tightened the two bolts as best I could with the angles I could get with my wrenches and the starter was staying put when all was said and done, so here's hoping you're right! Thanks again man. This forum, along with some personal grit and a little motivation from my coworkers probably saved me at least a couple hundred dollars at a shop.


----------



## zra64 (Mar 18, 2009)

*AGAIN!*

alright now the same thing is happening again. starter won't even turn over. could something else be causing this??


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Check the clutch switch.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

If it was the clutch switch, wouldnt he be able to start it in neutral? The clutch switch is only there as a safety to keep him from starting it in gear without the pedal pushed in.
not positive, just a thought.
Also, check and make sure your battery terminals arent corroded and have a good connection. 

My truck has the same problem but has only happend a handful of times. . . none within the past few months
I dont know the exact problem but havent really been worried about it as I've never been left stranded. The previous owner thought it was a starter solenoid and replaced everything and checked fuses and such. The wheelwell protector protecting my starter is gone and the wires are vulnerable to mud and water (need to make one from a truck mud flap or somethin) 
The last time it happend to me I was at a redbox and went to get in and start it. . . same as your problem, power but no start; Starter didnt even click or engage. . . so I just got out and reached under the fender and moved the wire that goes to the starter and got back in and she started right up. That was about two months ago and it hasnt happend since. So i'm guessing its maybe a short in the wire going to my starter.

good luck to ya.

Mike


----------



## zra64 (Mar 18, 2009)

*thanks*

I am going to try the old wire jiggle and see what happens. Failing that, looks like I'll be checking the clutch switch.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Takenover (Dec 13, 2008)

zra64 said:


> I am going to try the old wire jiggle and see what happens. Failing that, looks like I'll be checking the clutch switch.
> 
> Thanks again guys.


I cut the plug off the switch, and butt-connected the wires together.
I'm not intrested in guessing, or shoving the pedal through the floor to start my truck.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

zra64 said:


> Last night, I went to start my truck. I turned the ignition and pushed in the clutch like I normally would, but the thing didn't so much as turn over. I fiddled with the steering wheel a little bit hoping to jar something back into functioning and about 10 seconds later I tried to start it again and it turned over, just as strong as always and started up fine.


If you were able to get it started by fiddling with the steering wheel, then maybe the ignition switch or it's harness connector has a problem.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

The inhibitor relay is defective, bypass this with a piece of wire between the point contact pins on the chassis side (female contacts), It should start!


----------

